# PDF Pre-Viewer in Outlook 07 not working?



## hubie (Aug 28, 2008)

Very weird. One of my favorite features in Outlook 07 is that when you click on an attachment, you can preview the file, right there in your outlook window.

I love this. Except it wont work for PDF's (one this one specific computer). My other computers work fine, but this one gives me an error that the PDF Viewer isnt working.

What gives? How can I fix this?

Hubie the Nubie


----------



## itendo (Jan 22, 2009)

assuming that you have adobe and the outlook extension for it to preview PDFs, did you check to see if it was disabled for some reason? in outlook 2007, you would look under the <help> menu at "Disabled Items..."

also, do you have the adobe menu after help on the menu bar? fully functional for me it has 6 items beneath it. (tho i have acrobat 8.0)

here are some MS links "http://tinyurl.com/dckpry" and particularly:
http://tinyurl.com/d9mm7p

that should help you out


----------

